# Hornworm Safe?



## Sandwich's Mommy (Feb 15, 2015)

So I've been ready through as much of the past info on here as I can and I keep finding conflicting info on hornworm feeding. I just bought 1 for my hedgie and it's currently in a cage with a strawberry to eat, but now I'm scared to feed it to her. I've had her a year and she's 18 Mos old during that time she's had plenty of meal worms and crickets but I wanted to get her something special. The exotic pet store owner suggested this hornworm. How do I feed it? Do I let her kill it ? Should I kill it and chop it up? Does it bite? Can she eat the "horn"?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's safe to eat.  I've been feeding hornworms to Bindi for a couple weeks now & she likes them. I don't think it'd bite her if you fed it live, but I can't say for sure. I froze the ones I have because I don't want to see the mess Bindi would make of a live squishy one. :lol: I cut them into 3-4 pieces while they're still frozen & put them in her food bowl. Nice & easy, and she seems to be thoroughly enjoying them. She hasn't left any since I started giving them to her. Oh, and the "horn" is just a flap of skin meant to look threatening, it's not actually dangerous!


----------



## Sandwich's Mommy (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you! I'm sure she'll enjoy her tasty treat


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

This is going to sound really pathetic, but I've been bitten by hornworms a few times and it HURTS. It's like a sharp pinch. But for them to bite they have to get positioned just right before they can clamp down. It's a feeding response ("I wonder if that tastes good...") and not a defensive thing ("I'm being attacked! Fight back!"). So unless your hog sticks her nose on them and doesn't move, she'll be fine. I was playing with them in my hand for a while when I got bit.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

They gush everywhere when your hedgie bites them, but Tinkerball seemed to enjoy them. I fed them in the bathtub after my first experience of feeding one on my boyfriend's computer chair. 

I got bit by a hornworm once too, but I was putting it on my face and taking gross selfies, so I think I deserved it.


----------

